
Ask HN: In what unconventional way did you meet your developers friends? - fabiospampinato
I don&#x27;t really have friends in RL who are also developers, and I&#x27;d like to fix that.<p>I didn&#x27;t make long lasting friendships at the university, and I don&#x27;t want to join a big company just to make friend with other developers.<p>What do you think is the best way of fixing that? Ultimately, how did you meet your developer friends outside of university or work?
======
malux85
github and irc

I've never met them in meat-space, but none of us see that as a problem, we
spend most of our time at our machines and communicate mostly through text.
Without the need to answer immediately our conversations are often deeper and
slower, and we prefer this.

we communicate through whatsapp and slack, sometimes IRC but that's getting
rarer

------
kenshi
Meetups. Conferences. Hackathons.

A really good way to meet a lot of developers is to organise a meetup.

~~~
rc-1140
PSA: None of these are guaranteed to work. At all.

Been taking time to go to these even though most are at terribly inconvenient
times & days. Even in the city that never sleeps, I've had no dice with any of
these. I've had more success with a Discord channel for .NET programmers than
I have in going to real world meetups.

------
t3h2mas
IRC. In the depths of restaurant work. Met another one at BJJ.

------
raztogt21
small/mid companies also work great to form lasting relationships bonds...

